# Hearthstone Windsor Bay Insert



## schnoodlemom (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello,

   I believe this model is discontinued since it isn't on the Hearthstone web site.  I have an opportunity to buy one on Craigslist for $200.  The seller says it is in good condition.  Does any one have any experience with these? 

Thank you!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 25, 2011)

I've worked on a couple of em in the past. They seemed 
like a nice unit, but a PITA to work on. IIRC, a BIG HEAVY cast
bay front, requiring removal of 4 long screws in order clean the 
glass or to to access the innards. Tight working conditions for those
service techs with large hands...
You hafta let everything cool completely before working on it, or
it'll reverse vent on you when you fire it back up...
Probably more than you need to know, but that's my story & 
I'm stickin to it!


----------



## schnoodlemom (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you!  Would you recommend getting it, or something new?  Is the big heavy front something that would be a pain for an average homeowner?

Happy New Year!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 2, 2012)

schnoodlemom said:
			
		

> Thank you!  Would you recommend getting it, or something new?  Is the big heavy front something that would be a pain for an average homeowner?
> 
> Happy New Year!



There are better ones on the market, but if you're driven by the price, go for it. 
The co-axial liner kit will probably cost you $300, unless the seller has the original
& it's still in decent shape. The front will be a pain the first couple of times you have
to remove it, but you'll get the hang of it & generally, you'll only have to remove it once 
a year if it's set up correctly. As a trained service tech, I wouldn't be against buying it
for that price, but I don't know what your skill sets are...


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 2, 2012)

pretty good stove for that price
check the condition of the burner tubes(the earlier versions were made of poor metal and needed replacing more often than other HS stoves)


----------

